# How to clean an aquarium chiller?



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought a new Hailea 1/10 chiller for my 18 gallon tank in March 2012.
I used it during summer which was a great relief. 

Now its winter and I dont need the chiller coz the tank temperatures where I live go down to 17-18 degrees without a heater. 

Anyways I believe in keeping constant temperature during summer and winter.
So I use an Aquael 75W heater which keeps the tank 25 degrees to keep my tank and fish warm and to avoid temperature swings. 

I want to clean the chiller including water inside the chiller and dust which gets accumulated on the external dust net as well as dust which enters the chiller through the net. 

I have to clean the chiller anyways to get ready for summer. I have the time and in no hurry so prefer cleaning it now. 

Any ideas or links to youtube which can help.


----------

